# First trip of 2016



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sad, but true. October 11, 2016 - Dauphin Island. Saw lots of large blue crabs, needed a scoop net. Missed three flounder and about four sheepshead...probably 100 mullet.

Last trip was December of 2015. Got a little windy after midnight.

triguy7 (formally overkill)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang look at all them eats!!! Congrats on a great trip!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Great trip. Bet it won't be your last! Congrats.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

John you haven't missed much down that way. I've been a few times and it was real slim.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice gigging trip. Ditto for the photos too.

Since I do not have a boat, I do all of my flounder gigging by wading. I always wear a wading belt with two rod holders attached to the belt. This way, I can take along a dip net for scooping up some large blue crabs I come across. If I catch some, I put them in a wading donut ring. Flounder and crabs on a gigging trip is an excellent combo catch.

BTW, thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catch??


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> John you haven't missed much down that way. I've been a few times and it was real slim.


Thanks. It seems to be off from the past few years - although that is just my one trip assessment.

Only saw a few redfish, no drums, a few stingrays, needlefish,...things just seemed to be "off".


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Did Richman go with u on this trip, by chance?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been wading twice and have yet to see any. But then again I don't cover a lot of ground. I've got some lights on order from Jerry for my old bay boat. Hopefully I'll be able to track some down. My hunting buddies in Oklahoma are looking forward to the annual fish fry and all I've managed so far is kings:thumbdown:. I ate all the snapper we caught this year...


----------



## eat1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello , I am new to floundering around d .i . when is it good and bad floundering there ? any other tips will be gladly appreciated . thanx


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's been very poor around the Island the last few months hopefully it gets better soon.


----------

